# 87 300zx want start



## kingston (Oct 5, 2004)

I Have a 1987 300zx turbo automatic and for some reason it want start the fuel pump is not coming on could someone tell me where the relay is located. I have changed the fuel pump and it's still not coming on.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

When you are sitting in the car by your left foot there is a fuse panel check all the fuses


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

welcome

why dont you go ahead and tell us a little bit about yourself?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moved to Z31.


----------



## kingston (Oct 5, 2004)

*New 2 this*



TwoForty said:


> welcome
> 
> why dont you go ahead and tell us a little bit about yourself?


Well there isn't much to tell I live in alabama and I have loved 300zx's for a long time. I have one that needs alot of work but I'm planning to purchase another one, I have been searching the auto trader almost everyday but I haven't came across one in my money range so I guess I will continue to save until I can get the one I really want.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> When you are sitting in the car by your left foot there is a fuse panel check all the fuses


 I don't think the fuel pump fuse is there. I'm not sure if there even is a fuel pump fuse, but there should be a relay under the hood somewhere.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You silly ass-LOL I think he was messing with you-LOL

Oh thats rich..................

Welcome to the club though- I also have an 87 turbo automatic......all of my friends here give me shit about it, but you know what? I am able to scratch myself and drink pepsi without the nuisance of shifting every 20 seconds............what a bother, y'know?

Hey, have you checked the fuel pump for a signal? Have you tried to hot wire it to see if It works?
You could always wire in another signal wire from a stand alone relay with better wiring then stock- that may work for you. Obviously wire the relay so it gets a signal when the ignition turns on.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Um no I wasn't messing with anyone. Of course there is a fuel pump fuse. Can you imagine if it shorted? BOOM


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

No you bro, that guy TWO FORTY..............what he said to that guy was funny as hell


----------

